# Cheap Cabling



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.deepsurplus.com/

I saw this on lifehacker today and the cable prices are nuts (and 8000% less than Box Stores) Since plenty of people DIY their own networks now it seems like a good resource. 3' runs of Cat5 start at $1 and go down from there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Monoprice.com has served me well for many years. Bluejeanscable.com is also top notch.


----------



## D-2.5-GT (Nov 24, 2009)

Proby said:


> Monoprice.com has served me well for many years.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## D-2.5-GT (Nov 24, 2009)

cellophane said:


> http://www.deepsurplus.com/
> 
> I saw this on lifehacker today and the cable prices are nuts (and 8000% less than Box Stores) Since plenty of people DIY their own networks now it seems like a good resource. 3' runs of Cat5 start at $1 and go down from there. :thumbsup:


On second review...this site is pretty expensive!

RG6 coaxial cable - 1000ft:
DeepSurplus = $65 (+ 35 shipping)
Monoprice = $55 (+27 shipping)

Single HDMI Cable - 6ft:
DeepSurplus = $11.75 laughing
Monoprice = $3.04

Several more like this....


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

I noticed that site was expensive too, but it's still much cheaper than big box stores like he said.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I got my cat6 from Monoprice, was just a bit over 100 bucks for a roll of 1000 feet, unlike 600 bucks+ at other places I checked. 

Only thing that kills is the shipping. It had costed me about 100 bucks on shipping alone. I still ended up saving a lot though. The trick is to just make big orders.


----------



## matrixman (Sep 14, 2010)

+1 for monoprice as well

Prices are great and never got a bad cable from them ever and they have super fast shipping. Got my USB, HDMI, audio, CAT5, etc all from them.


----------

